# Control AppleTV without remote?



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Any ehMacers have any ideas how to control an AppleTV without the remote?

A couple of ideas that ran through my head:

1) A simple IR USB transceiver plugged into my iMac, with "Universal Remote Control" software. Haven't had any luck finding a decent solution.

2) Some uber-weird software hack that would allow the AppleTV to be controled via my iMac over Wi-Fi.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## bergo (Oct 12, 2008)

I use my AppleTV (connected to my home theater via HDMI) as a remote speaker in iTunes. just connect the remote device (appletv) using the 6-digit passcode from the settings menu, and select your output location in iTunes (lower right hand corner of the menu)


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Remote app on iPhone or iPod touch??


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Remote App on iPod Touch works great.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

It's controllable using a universal remote such as the Logitech Harmony


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)




----------

